# Looking for Argentina dogos



## jap (Dec 7, 2015)

If any one on here knows where any are can you please pm back and thanks in advance


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 9, 2015)

There are breeders in Argentina who also train Dogo's to hunt hogs. Check them out on the internet.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 9, 2015)

That is one Baaaad doggie!


----------



## utahrv82 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Dogo*

There is a breeder just outside of Atlanta they are not cheap though. http://www.dogoatl.com/


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 23, 2015)

Look up hog dog breeders on the internet. I believe there lis one or more in Louisiana that has Dogo's. Make sure they have a black nose.


----------



## jap (Dec 23, 2015)

I want to thank yall for the help I'm headed out tomorrow to pick one up already trained


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hope you have better luck out of it than the ones ive seen.  No grit whatsoever.


----------



## eddevelasco (Jan 11, 2016)

I got me 2 Spanish Alanos. I have hunted with both the Dogos and Alanos. I prefer the Alanos because they can trail and catch. There is a good breeder of them in Greenville SC.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 12, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Hope you have better luck out of it than the ones ive seen.  No grit whatsoever.



The ones that you witnessed most likely had some mastiff or bulldog in them  

A dogo has amazing prey drive,


----------



## jap (Jan 12, 2016)

Well I got me one and he is super nice good working dog can send to a bay or put on his own track there are bad dog in ever bunch just like us ppl


----------



## eddevelasco (Jan 13, 2016)

watermedic said:


> The ones that you witnessed most likely had some mastiff or bulldog in them
> 
> A dogo has amazing prey drive,



Actuality the ones I hunted with are pure bred Alanos. I have 2 that came from Spanish Alanos. A good Alano can run stride for stride with my Plotts and catch like a  pit. Not putting Dogos down, I just like the style of a good Alano better.


----------



## jap (Jan 14, 2016)

Post a pic of one if you don't mind I'd like to see what they look like


----------



## watermedic (Jan 14, 2016)

eddevelasco

my comment was not to you but to the quote in my post.


----------



## eddevelasco (Jan 14, 2016)

WATERMEDIC 10-4. I like all good dogs. My close friend uses a really good Dogo as his catch dog with the Plotts. I just like the Alanos.


----------



## GLS (Jan 29, 2016)

utahrv82 said:


> There is a breeder just outside of Atlanta they are not cheap though. http://www.dogoatl.com/


Take a look at the video in the history section.  Amazing story about a family dogo killing a Puma that was stalking two little girls.  I couldn't get the video to embed.  Morocho has a face only a mother could love.   Gil


----------

